# PLO Report (7/6 Friday Night) w/ PICs



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

SeaSalt and I rolled up to PLO early enough to get a lock on the back right corner (walk up and make that right turn, head to the end). He eventually moved in to that front left corner (good idea) and started pulling them up (throw backs - but fun seeing the different types of fish):










And this:










Actually I am not sure when (order that is) he caught all these but he was just pulling them up:



















I eventually moved in on that corner myself to try my luck and ended up with this:










And this:










We did see some guy land these:


















Oh yeah, the blues and crokers were being pulled up but they were pretty small... they bit on BW, shrimp, squid... didn't see any real size to them but they were keepers. Forgot how many SeaSalt caught but I caught a few spots (for bait), a few crokers and NO blue. But I did get to test out my shock leader and it didn't come apart and I can cast longer .


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

nice report! sounds like a good time was had. don't you love it when you get a variety of all diiferent species.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

Where do you get circle hook rigs like that at? What size are they? Nice report!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

ashtonmj said:


> Where do you get circle hook rigs like that at? What size are they? Nice report!


I just got them from SeaSalt  ... but i think he got them from WalMart on the way to PLO.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

GC, thanks for the pictures. It was good being out again and it was a great weather with cool breeze. Pier was packed. Lots of lines and people. 

My total:
-1 Rockfish
-5 Blues
-10 Spots
-8 Croaker
-1 Flounder
-1 Blowfish
-1 Sea Robin
-1 Gigantic Ray
-1 Wawa Iced Coffee

Few Observations:
-Left corner is where its at. Was able to reach the hole with my 8' 7" St Croix rod. 
-GhostCrab's casting has improved... but the first time he casted at the left corner, you needed to hide your children and the elderly. 
-Steady bite through out the evening starting at 7:30pm. 
-People are very friendly if you just get to chat with them.
-Some guy comes over where I am and says, "Weren't you here last week. I saw you here last week." I tell him, "No. I wasn't here last week." He then says, "Yes, you were." I tell him, "What we Asians all look alike?" He had nothing to say after that...  

ashtonmj, those are Bear Paw circle hooks you can find at Walmart. We were using 1/0 size.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> l
> -Some guy comes over where I am and says, "Weren't you here last week. I saw you here last week." I tell him, "No. I wasn't here last week." He then says, "Yes, you were." I tell him, "What we Asians all look alike?" He had nothing to say after that...


   

It figures. I might have gotten in trouble because I might have said something more 'smart a$$y' depending on the guys tone.

The right corner was not producing? I used to do very well on the right corner maybe because the left corner was always locked down by an asian guy looking like SeaSalt    ... I have had good luck in the left corner before but the last few times I went there I hit the point and causeway because I got tired of dealing with crowds and jerks.



SeaSalt said:


> ashtonmj, those are Bear Paw circle hooks you can find at Walmart. We were using 1/0 size.


I would suggest you guys learning to make your own rigs. It is the next step in your progression as serious anglers. It is enormous fun and if done right can save you money. It is a great activity when you can't go fishing.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I would suggest you guys learning to make your own rigs. It is the next step in your progression as serious anglers. It is enormous fun and if done right can save you money. It is a great activity when you can't go fishing.


yeah... I have my gamis in my bag but was too lazy rig them up. Just wanted to wet a line since it was my first time fishing without my son in a year. Definitely, there is much satisfaction in catching fish with your home-made rigs.

I forgot to add one more thing.
-Lost 3 rigs. 1 was sacrificed to the snag monster out in the front. 2 were broken off. I"m not sure if I opened the bail before I casted. Does Shimano Stradics have bail closing issue like the Penn SSGs?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Correction on SeaSalt's flounder. IIRC it was smaller (note the familier way of holding) .


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Plo*

Wow, GhostCrab. Thanks again for your excellent reports, and for the pics. 

Looks like you had lots of fun. What is the fish in the 2nd picture down? Looks interesting.

Who knew a blowfish would come up on the pier too.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

That 2nd fish (ground perspective) is a deflated blowfish AFAIK...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

GhostCrab said:


> Correction on SeaSalt's flounder. IIRC it was smaller (note the familier way of holding) .


I was trying to do a HenkThomas signature flounder pose but my flounder was 100x smaller than his...  

seabass and blowfish might be the product of lack of rain total we are having this year. Salinity probaly is high in the bay and more species are showing up...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey GC and SS,

Great report guys. We wound up at Romancoke and it was DEAD. Met up w/ John81 at around midnight and it was nonstop nothing until we packed it in at around 3 or so. Glad you guys had some pullage and seeing all sorts of funky fish. Hope to fish w/ you guys next time.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

nice!!!

eugene


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

XLNT report once again. Fish do not always have to be trophy size to make interesting photos. I like to see the unusual fish that people catch sometimes. It looks like PLO has a really interesting mix going on right now.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Desperado said:


> XLNT report once again. Fish do not always have to be trophy size to make interesting photos. I like to see the unusual fish that people catch sometimes. It looks like PLO has a really interesting mix going on right now.


Agree 100% on the photos - I like taking them and looking at them in posts (e.g. enjoyed yours of SPSP etc.)


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

I read this forum for a while and this is my first post. 

I was there on Friday night, actually from morning to night. I saw most of the fishes on the photos and GhostCrab, and of course, Seasalt though I could not tell which one. GhostCrab and another guy came in at about 4:00 or 5:00 if my timing was still correct after a whole day with any bite. 

I was wondering why this guy was taking pictures for every landed fish on the pier. I ever thought this guy might post the photos on pierandsurf.com, but never realized he was the famous GhostCrab. 

If you remember, Ghostcrab, there were two Chinese guys on that pier. One is on the east side of the right corner and I was another one on the front of the underwater cable. I lost 4 rigs on that cable. I was told there must be million of hooks and lines on that cable.

That was my first time on PLO. I am so glad meeting your guys there. Hope to see you again.


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

BrightFishing said:


> If you remember, Ghostcrab, there were two Chinese guys on that pier. One is on the east side of the right corner and I was another one on the front of the underwater cable. I lost 4 rigs on that cable. I was told there must be million of hooks and lines on that cable.
> 
> That was my first time on PLO. I am so glad meeting your guys there. Hope to see you again.


Yup I do remember you . That "cable" or whtever is there didn't stop you from landing those fish - good job. I took more pics than normal that night since Jr. stayed home... he enjoyed seeing them when I got back. Good luck on your next trip!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

GhostCrab said:


> Yup I do remember you . That "cable" or whtever is there didn't stop you from landing those fish - good job. I took more pics than normal that night since Jr. stayed home... he enjoyed seeing them when I got back. Good luck on your next trip!


I have heard many many stories about what that snag is but it is definitely there and has probably grown a lot. It is sad because it takes away the middle of the front of the pier. You can cast real close in front but that is about it. I knew a guy (named Croaker Killer this was before P&S) that used to fish that spot. He would tie his sinkers on with rubber bands and when he was reeling in he would do so VERY fast. He was usually 80% successful. Anyway the two most popular stories of the snag are of course the cable but the other is better. See PLO served as a civil war prison camp and supposedly the area by the pier was not under water then so I have heard that the snag is a portion of a stone wall or something. Actually the more I have read the more I believe the latter.

see this.

http://home.jam.rr.com/rjcourt52/cwprisons/lookoutn.htm


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

great report. nice read.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

BrightFishing said:


> I read this forum for a while and this is my first post.
> 
> I was there on Friday night, actually from morning to night. I saw most of the fishes on the photos and GhostCrab, and of course, Seasalt though I could not tell which one. GhostCrab and another guy came in at about 4:00 or 5:00 if my timing was still correct after a whole day with any bite.
> 
> ...


Welcome, BrightFishing. Although we didn't meet, glad you signed on... say hello if you see a guy running around taking pictures of everyone's fish...


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Is it true you cannot drink any beer at PLO? Also, where can I find more bay shore fishing locations beside SPSP and PLO? Thanks!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

ilovetherock said:


> *Is it true you cannot drink any beer at PLO? * Also, where can I find more bay shore fishing locations beside SPSP and PLO? Thanks!


Don't know for sure but did see a few beer cans in the hands of some folks fishing. I too have enjoyed beer while there but it was the root kind .


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> Welcome, BrightFishing. Although we didn't meet, glad you signed on... say hello if you see a guy running around taking pictures of everyone's fish...


I think I remember you. You were the only guy kept pulling out fishes when everybody else had nothing to do there. Hope to see you again.


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

ilovetherock said:


> Is it true you cannot drink any beer at PLO? Also, where can I find more bay shore fishing locations beside SPSP and PLO? Thanks!


Yup. No Alcohol, Glass and Fire allowed on the pier. I think it might be allowed on the rocks.


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I was at PLO last friday and we got quite a bit. Our total was 14. 1 blue and 13 croakers. They were all more than 12 inches! We came at around 7pm and left at 11pm. We fished at the rocks inside the park not the pier. It was great!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

MDgirl said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was at PLO last friday and we got quite a bit. Our total was 14. 1 blue and 13 croakers. They were all more than 12 inches! We came at around 7pm and left at 11pm. We fished at the rocks inside the park not the pier. It was great!


Great! If you saw a XJ with a roof rack and ski holder passing by that was us (very nice rig BTW SeaSalt - I'm working on getting one of my own).


----------

